# Issues using Floetrol



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do you think you need to add anything to the paint. Tried it without adding anything to it? Nothing wrong with it, just may not be needed.
When stirring I've been using one of these.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...133EADCF78B536D3BEDE7E5BAF526&selectedIndex=7
Amazing the difference over using a stick. Looks like a cyclone inside the can.
Got stuck having use 2 year old paint that was like mud on the bottom of the can where the solids had settled on the bottom and within 2 min. it was all consistent and went on perfect.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Did you shake before adding? I would try a small amount of the new paint with a small amount of the paint with the Flotrol (50%-50%)and test it. It might not be compatible with your paint.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Some of the newer low voc paint formulations are not compatible with floetrol. Can't say for sure that's what the problem is in this case, but its possible.
Call the company and ask.


----------



## gem4544 (May 30, 2014)

Thank you, I'll do that.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

If you are diluting latex paint to extend the dry time, it is best to use a small amount of water, which is the solvent in these products.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have used flotrol and bim extender for years but as Jmay says you have to be careful with the new paints READ THE CAN. I do not care for the paint you bought I just used some not very long ago (homeowner purchased) but I didn't have the kind of problems your having. It really sounds like it wasn't stirred too well, hard to do with a stick. And what did you mix it in there isn't enough room in the can to add 8oz. Could there have been something in the container.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

ICON is garbage. That's where the problem lies. I used some to cover white on white & it took THREE coats. Never again.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

besides being crappy paint, I can see no reason at all for adding floetrol to it, especially 8 oz, how did you manage to even get that much in the can without taking paint out?, It was also just not mixed well. water would have done just as well, but even that is very rarely needed


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Flotrol is not just used to thin paint but in less than top lines of paint it also helps to level and eliminate brush strokes. But in this case I really feel it's the paint.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Not just the crappy cheap paint....serious operator error as well. Only took a few seconds to look up the TDS and see it says "may be thinned with up to 1/4 pint of WATER per gallon of paint". That's 4oz, so +1 on the question "How did you manage to put 8oz of Floetrol in the can?" Take it back? Good luck with that if you're honest about what you did to it. Bite the bullet and go buy some decent paint.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Well, 8oz is a guideline given in the floetrol specs. It's excessive, but some people like it. I'm betting its either something weird happened like a phantom contaminate, or its just not compatible with it. 

I didn't think the Icon was that bad. Used it in a commercial hallway. It did fine with a slight color change on the walls. Had to double up some of the trim though, the semi-gloss was not great. Seemed like an OK cheap paint to me. Definitely an improvement over there cheaper paint 

I never liked floetrol, but I think it does have a slightly different effect than water.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Theoretically floetrol does not THIN paint, it CONDITIONS it essentially making a latex ain't flow like oil. That said, and regardless of what the directions on the can say, if I NEEDED additional en time or better leveling, I would start with a COUPLE of ounces mixed in and then move up from there ASSUMING that the paint is compatible. Ron


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree, Jmays, but in this case I think the paint spec overrides the Floetrol spec. Maybe the paint manufacturers should provide info that's a little more user friendly to their target market. I haven't used Floetrol in a long time, and then only in high gloss trim paint where I did appreciate the open time and leveling it provided, so not a whole lot of experience with the product. I've rarely ever seen a need to thin a paint, but then BM Regal is my "go to" in most cases.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

When I have used floetrol ,and that was a long time ago.I would just put a splash of it in cutting bucket. Now im older and wiser ,well older anyways.i just put a splash of water in cutting bucket ,that is if I need it.If I did need a extender I would use xim latex extender. Its far better than floetrol imho


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

ltd said:


> When I have used floetrol ,and that was a long time ago.I would just put a splash of it in cutting bucket. Now im older and wiser ,well older anyways.i just put a splash of water in cutting bucket ,that is if I need it.If I did need a extender I would use xim latex extender. Its far better than floetrol imho


Absolutely, only used it a couple times, but was impressed.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Not for sure on a few things but here goes ;
I really didn't see much difference in the performance of Flotrol and Xim. The biggest difference I saw was the amount added, xim is only 2oz but you needed to add it every time you sealed the bucket of like overnight. where Flotrol once added you didn't need to add it again.
Neither one thins the paint.
Both are good products when used as directed and are great for some of the fast drying trim paints.
I believe all the paints that are not compatable are so labeled, again read the can, the label has some really good info.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

All floetrol is - is a product made by Akzo Nobel, and its about 80-90% water, and the rest, about 10-20% is nothing other than latex paint. Its not even 100% acrylic, its VINYL acrylic. Snake oil additive, in other words. Stop wasting your $$.


----------



## Yirg (Apr 12, 2015)

noquacks said:


> All floetrol is - is a product made by Akzo Nobel, and its about 80-90% water, and the rest, about 10-20% is nothing other than latex paint. Its not even 100% acrylic, its VINYL acrylic. Snake oil additive, in other words. Stop wasting your $$.


I was about to spend the equivalent of $20 for 1 liter of this stuff, which is quite pricey, but if it helps the cause (minimum stipple) then I can live with it. I wonder if others here consider Floetrol as snake oil?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't consider it anything special but I do feel it makes the paint flow better and it does make more paint if you feel you might be a little short and don't want to run out and buy another gallon!


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

Yirg said:


> I was about to spend the equivalent of $20 for 1 liter of this stuff, which is quite pricey, but if it helps the cause (minimum stipple) then I can live with it. I wonder if others here consider Floetrol as snake oil?


Hey Yirg...

I wouldn't consider Floetrol to be snake oil, but Quacks is right - it's mostly water, and it does contain latex (vinyl acrylic)* resin (not paint). It also contains surfactants and solvents, and pretty much does what it says it'll do. The primary reason I will use Floetrol is that it will absolutely extend your wet edge, and keep the acrylic paint from drying so quickly (which is really important during application in high temps and high humidity. It does allow for better flow and leveling, but that can cause problems too. Like everything else, pay attention to the directions and follow 'em...Too much can cause problems with your paint job, so be smart.

* ...the reason a vinyl acrylic blend is used instead of a solid acrylic is due to vinyl's ability to perform in temp and humidity extremes. Vinyl has better flow than acrylics, and that's part of what you're trying to achieve by considering Floetrol - but by adding a vinyl acrylic component to a solid acrylic product will slightly diminish the quality, or integrity, of the film.


----------



## KC_Jones (Dec 1, 2014)

I have no experience with this product, but have used the oil version Penetrol. We used it on the family wood boat every year when painting the hull. The Penetrol eliminated all brush strokes and made the paint look like it was sprayed not brushed. We loved it. I have been curious for a few years now how the Floetrol compared. I may just buy some and see what it does, I don't mind spending a few bucks for education. I attached a picture to show what the boat would look like when painted, again this was brushed not sprayed. Can anyone that has used both products comment on how they compare?
https://goo.gl/photos/8uRHgNpj3wyoGjZ8A
https://goo.gl/photos/QqWmTusqRNXREtDf6


----------

